# Middle Earth - Shadow of Mordor [Next gen Cosoles and PC]



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZmiF-_7PX3c[/YOUTUBE]

Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor is an action-packed adventure-RPG inspired by J.R.R. Tolkien's The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. Exploring an original story of vengeance and redemption, the game puts players in the role of Talion, a valiant ranger whose family is slain in front of him the night Sauron and his army return to Mordor -- moments before his own life is taken. Resurrected by a Spirit of vengeance and empowered with Wraith abilities, Talion ventures into Mordor and vows to destroy those who have wronged him. Through the course of his personal vendetta, Talion uncovers the truth of the Spirit that compels him, learns the origins of the Rings of Power and ultimately confronts his true nemesis.

Every enemy that players face is a unique individual, differentiated by their personality, strengths and weaknesses. Through the Nemesis System, enemy relationships and characteristics are shaped by player actions and decisions to create personal archenemies that remember and adapt to the player and are distinct to every gameplay session. Gamers are able to craft their own battles, enemies and rewards within the dynamic world that remembers and adapts to their choices, delivering a unique experience to every player.

*Release Date*: TBA
*Genre*: Action
*Publisher*: Warner Bros. Interactive
*Developer*: Monolith Productions

Source --> IGN

This game has elements of Assassin's Creed and Batman stye combat and the Nemesis system looks interesting....this one looks awesome!!! 

*Minimum*:
OS: 64-bit: Vista, Win 7, Win 8
Processor: Intel Core i5-750, 2.67 GHz | AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.4 GHz
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 | AMD Radeon HD 6950
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 25 GB available space

*Recommended*:
OS: 64-bit: Win 7, Win 8
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz | AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 | AMD Radeon HD 7970
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 40 GB available space


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2014)

Superb Gameplay. A true RPG.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

Whoa!! ill buy fo sho...awesome!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 24, 2014)

Dream come true game. ACIV delivered one of my dreams, now can't wait for this one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2014)

The combat system and their Nemesis system is impressive which will create unique battles for each player... and the game looks good too


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 24, 2014)

This is incredible!!
LOTR + SUCH GAMEPLAY= AMAZING!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice. Gameplay and visuals are very promising.


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

And a controversy.  .. assassins creed ii developer says that this game stolen their code and animation ..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

Alok said:


> And a controversy.  .. assassins creed ii developer says that this game stolen their code and animation ..


 i thought it was bound to happen


----------



## Alok (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep that rope movement,  free run, crouch while movement,  combat, counter, eagle vision ...... its ezio !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2014)

Alok said:


> Yep that rope movement,  free run, crouch while movement,  combat, counter, eagle vision ...... its ezio !



+1 to this. As Similar as it gets. Quite True.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 25, 2014)

The Batman style combat adds up making it even better


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks very good, and gameplay is also good.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 27, 2014)

Any news on when its coming to pc yet?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Any news on when its coming to pc yet?



*Release Date: 30-9-2014.*
Just see this: Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor for PC | GameStop


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2014)

Spoiler



*art.penny-arcade.com/photos/i-pdhjPm2/0/950x10000/i-pdhjPm2-950x10000.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

The release date can also be pushed further by devs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *Release Date: 30-9-2014.*



Dayum!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2014)

Nemesis system reminds me of "The walking dead" style interactions.. :/
But, the game should look good because of the combined ideas..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 28, 2014)

What is that so much about the Nemesis system? So far from what was revealed, it doesnt look anything great and looks more of a marketting gimmic.

Here is my explanation/radical thinking on the same - 
I assume the gameplay is more of a linear one and the player is thrown with a well defined set of actions. In such case, how much AI does it take to implement a system that can bring about a set of speech or reaction per action chosen by the player during an earlier encounter with a particular enemy?? Isnt it exisitng in almost all the games that tells a story in a RPG?

But if they are pulling off many alternatives like that we have seen in Heavy Rain (for example) each move, the story would have been pretty different and really interesting to see how the Nemesis system works.

Having said so, the gameplay blend of the best from different games is keeping me interested. Also, the hierarchy shown as a feature is something refreshing to look at in RPG and ofcourse the background of LOTR makes this game an entry into my watch list.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 28, 2014)

I liked the concept of influencing other characters to your advantage


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh, the new Assassin Creed version.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2014)

judging by the posts above, i guess it will be "LOTR + Assassin's creed + Batman:A + The Walking dead"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> Oh, the new Assassin Creed version.



Funny. Ha ha.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> judging by the posts above, i guess it will be "LOTR + Assassin's creed + Batman:A + The Walking dead"



If all works well then it have a potential of being one hell of a game but I have seen countless times that these types of games fail.


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If all works well then it have a potential of being one hell of a game but I have seen countless times that these types of games fail.


But Sleeping dogs won. Isn't it? :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> But Sleeping dogs won. Isn't it? :/



It had sucky animations. This has awesome-arse animations.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2014)

Protagonist has a physique like Gabriel from Castlevania 
the gameplay is nice but fighting system is slow as compared to other fast paced H&S Genres


----------



## snap (Feb 1, 2014)

^^this is not a hack and slash game i think

*www.polygon.com/2014/1/31/5364144/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-wont-include-multiplayer-co-op


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> But Sleeping dogs won. Isn't it? :/



Even if you consider it as a win then also one win can't compensate countless losses.


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2014)

Am getting the feeling like the protagonist is looking more like Prince of Persia, with his face/hair style and with dagger/sword.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2014)

updated the system requirements  as per IGN and Steam


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Are they fckin crazy or what. Did you guys look at the Recommended requirements.
OS: 64-bit: Win 7, Win 8
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz | AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 | AMD Radeon HD 7970
DirectX: Version 11
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 40 GB available space

The GPU demand is pure crazy and was MP3 wasn't big enough for us to download that now we have this.


----------



## snap (Apr 8, 2014)

these new game requirements are the reason i feel fx-8350 is a good choice


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Well the requirements have gone sky high. Its not that I don't meet those requirements but still, asking that much is not good. Not everyone can buy 100K PC.


----------



## snap (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

The graphics looks absolutely unworthy of a recommended GTX 670 requirement


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The graphics looks absolutely unworthy of a recommended GTX 670 requirement



They look great to me. Maybe GTX 660 Ti worthy.


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 26, 2014)

Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor reviews are in


----------



## iittopper (Sep 26, 2014)

Awesome reviews . This is a surprise hit after Wolfenstein new order . Cant wait .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Awww yisss! Finally, an awesome LOTR game and none of that MMO shite. Can't wait to play this and it's just 1K, definitely worth the price.

I can't contain my excitement and bloody exams are 3 days away. Fook.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Awww yisss! Finally, an awesome LOTR game and none of that MMO shite. Can't wait to play this and it's just 1K, definitely worth the price.
> 
> I can't contain my excitement and bloody exams are 3 days away. Fook.



Who cares about exam ? It comes every 3 month . Now this my friend is once in a lifetime game


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor reviews are in



Wow...didn't expected this one to score this much in reviews. Time to start looking for it in sales.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Awww yisss! Finally, an awesome LOTR game and none of that MMO shite. Can't wait to play this and it's just 1K, definitely worth the price.
> 
> I can't contain my excitement and bloody exams are 3 days away. Fook.



Are you in engg college? Who studies 3 days before there   . I used to begin my studies at night 2 am the day of the exam


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

I always start studying at 9AM for my exam at 10AM
PC gamers going to be crazy in fall of 2014 as many game launches but no money


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 28, 2014)

IGN gives ME-SOM(PC) 9.3 out of 10 fantastic start of reviews


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

Saw the gameplay footage. Not impressed, kinda like AC games mixed with flashy kill scenes and all. Will have to play before I buy, the system requirements are also the thing which keeps me away from this highly unoptimized game on PC.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 30, 2014)

Framerate Dip in GTX 690  horrible optimization..


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Framerate Dip in GTX 690  horrible optimization..



Yup thats why skipping this one until optimization patches comes out.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2014)

Delving into the enemies mind, and exploiting his weakness against him is a new thing, i would say.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2014)

game runs perfectly fine, no lag, Awesome visuals, gameplay is mind blowing, a long time after, a superb LORT game.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 30, 2014)

Game Size:* 34GB*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> game runs perfectly fine, no lag, Awesome visuals, gameplay is mind blowing, a long time after, a superb LORT game.



At what settings ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> At what settings ??



Very high. 1080p


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 30, 2014)

so why is pc version scoring so much higher than console versions.go,go pc master race


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> so why is pc version scoring so much higher than console versions.go,go pc master race



Highly optimized , Good KB+M support , upscaled visual etc


----------



## thejunglegod (Sep 30, 2014)

how are you guys already playing the game? Digital download through steam? Cos i asked one of the game shops here in mumbai and the shopkeeper said it's slotted for an Oct 10 release date in India.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 30, 2014)

Some of them bought the game directly through steam and some of them pirated the game


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Very high. 1080p



Texture quality ??
I thought it requires 6 GB VRAM for that.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 1, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Texture quality ??
> I thought it requires 6 GB VRAM for that.



high==ultra if the HD texture add on pack not installed. btw its not like the game is buttery smooth, the dynamic lightning seems broken and overused sometimes, making the frames dropping drastically. The wood texture is definitely heavy on this game, I am applying least amount of AA.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> high==ultra if the HD texture add on pack not installed. btw its not like the game is buttery smooth, the dynamic lightning seems broken and overused sometimes, making the frames dropping drastically. The wood texture is definitely heavy on this game, I am applying least amount of AA.



OK Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 1, 2014)

Man everyone is raving about this game. Sadly flipkart won't ship before 8th october and steam download of 34 gb will take ages. 
8th october y u no come sooner? -_-


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2014)

I basically skipped the pre order because I know that I won't play this game any sooner and being a WB game, it will come to sales eventually for sure.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 1, 2014)

In one of the reviews(probably by gamespot)it was mentioned that sp campaign in this game is dull and monotonous-can anyone who has actually played the game confirm whether its true or not?


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Oct 1, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Highly optimized , Good KB+M support , upscaled visual etc



i will agree with all your points except for the optimization part,now the game looks good but not good enough to warrant it's crazy high system requirements,and i would like to ask to people who have bought this game,how is the mod community responding to this game and have you downloaded any mods for this?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> i will agree with all your points except for the optimization part,now the game looks good but not good enough to warrant it's crazy high system requirements,and i would like to ask to people who have bought this game,how is the mod community responding to this game and have you downloaded any mods for this?



well from now on , Almost all game will have high requirement ( mainly the VRAM leap will be maximum) . Welcome to next gen mate


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

^ better to get gtx 970 with 4gb vram 

- - - Updated - - -

*www.theverge.com/2014/10/1/6881161/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-torture-terrorism


----------



## sutta_boy (Oct 2, 2014)

The game plays quite smooth on my 280x, Gameplay is very nice because it is somewhat copied from AC series, story is good but not that great, all in all -- a fine game with amazing visuals and gameplay but lacks story.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Oct 2, 2014)

so to all the people who are saying the game is copied from AC,only the movements in the game resemble the AC series otherwise the combat is really inspired by arkham series,i wouldn't actually go wow when my character parkours around a map rather i will go wow when my player weaves through enemies countering and satisfyingly dispatching each of them so if you really want to say if the game is copied you better give credit to arkham games but the game is much more than that it combines the best things from so much recent good games and the nemesis system is a feature which definitely is the most important and fantastically executed element in next gen games.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2014)

Game's final boss battle is crap


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 4, 2014)

Just completed the game. WTF. Where are the boss battles. Just some quick time events to dispatch the bosses. Such letdown. Disastrous ending to a pretty good game.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2015)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY edition is out this week - PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY edition is out this week - PC Gamer



Yeah read it several days ago somewhere else. Looking for GOTY deal is better I guess. I'll skip season's pass then.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2016)

GOTY is amazing but it lags severely in pc when turning around, it looks as if my card r9 280x is rendering the game too slow, causing the game to not even stutter but lag (1fps) for some 3 seconds .....


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2016)

yes, set texture a bit down, it requires 4 GB VRAM for ultra textures, even 970 stutters at some point


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, set texture a bit down, it requires 4 GB VRAM for ultra textures, even 970 stutters at some point



textures are high not ultra...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, set texture a bit down, it requires 4 GB VRAM for ultra textures, even 970 stutters at some point



Hmm..so will it run on 6GB 960GTX  on ultra high ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2016)

actually yes it should.. the game itself isnt that demanding, but the textures on ultra require ~4GB vram, thats why this is one of the few games that run better on AMD high end than Nvidia high end

perhaps the newer patches fixed the memory issue though, so unsure


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2016)

Downloading the game. Will check the performance on Crossfire and report here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2017)

Started this game...

looks splendid on Ultra-HD pack and also the gameplay


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 6, 2017)

it gets repetitive very fast.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> it gets repetitive very fast.


yes..but if u see every other games becomes repetitive...its the story that keeps u hooked on
just like FC3/4


*Update:* Encountered a Gollum from LOTR..i don't know why but how Gollum is connected from LOTR/Hobbit ?


----------



## anky (Feb 7, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> yes..but if u see every other games becomes repetitive...its the story that keeps u hooked on
> just like FC3/4
> 
> 
> *Update:* Encountered a Gollum from LOTR..i don't know why but how Gollum is connected from LOTR/Hobbit ?



Gollum will be there as he is anyway connected to the Ring from mordor. He knows about mordor very will. Since the game occurs after the events of habbits, its no surprise!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2017)

Middle Earth: Shadow of War

Middle Earth: Shadow of War, the supposed sequel to Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor has been leaked by the US retailer Target.*

In this game Shadow of Mordor's nemesis system will be upgraded, allowing players to create their own personal and unique stories with both enemies and followers. In this game, players will be building an army to challenge*Sauron, while protagonist Talion and Celebrimbor attempt to create a ring of power that can challenge Sauron's ring of power.*

**

Go behind enemy lines to forge your army, conquer Fortresses and dominate Mordor from within. Experience how the award winning Nemesis System creates unique personal stories with every enemy and follower, and confront the full power of the Dark Lord Sauron and his Ringwraiths in this epic new story of Middle-earth.

In Middle-earth: Shadow of War, nothing will be forgotten.

*


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170227/43b148af18b959e8369056f88aeec2a7.jpg
Release Date: August, 22nd, 2017

Middle Earth: Shadow of War Gold Edition includes:

• Slaughter Tribe Nemesis Expansion
• Outlaw Tribe Nemesis Expansion
• The Blade of Galadriel Story Expansion
• The Desolation of Mordor Story Expansion
• Gold War Chest
• Over $125 in total value

*


Source:Middle-Earth: Shadow of War leaked by US retailer | Software | OC3D New
Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2017)

^^Gr8 news....Shadow of Mordor was an excellent game.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is the trailer
Middle-earth: Shadow of War - Official Announcement Trailer | PS4 - YouTube

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2017)

16-Minute Middle-earth: Shadow of War Gameplay Walkthrough - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 29, 2020)

Recently started playing this game. There are some captains who just wouldn't die. I have killed them like 6-7 times but still they come back. How the heck is this possible ? How many more times do they have to die to be perma dead. 

PS:- This game is **cking awesome. I wonder why I didn't played this before when I had this for like 4-5 years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 29, 2020)

You will need to behead them, they won't come back. Or make them get eaten by graug.. couple of ways to ensure they stay dead.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 29, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> You will need to behead them, they won't come back. Or make them get eaten by graug.. couple of ways to ensure they stay dead.


Will do that thanks. I don't even remember if I have beheaded them or not. May I have maybe I haven't. I have killed him like 6-7 times or more Ulshark the Slippery. Will do that again. Sucker just don't die.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes one of the best Hack&Slash, open-world game. I have the SOW in my playlist


----------

